# Sudden Dr. Debug code 55



## NovaProspekt (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello all,

During a recent gaming session my PC hard crashed to a blue screen.  It will now not POST, so I can’t even get into UEFI settings.  The Dr. Debug readout on my motherboard is showing code 55, which is memory not installed.  I have pulled out and reseated the RAM modules and cleared CMOS....no change.  

My PC:
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 motherboard running 2.90p firmware
Core i5 3570k 
16 gigs (4x4) mushkin blackline ddr3

The fact that it suddenly started throwing the ram not installed code while the PC was running perfectly kind of seems to me like maybe something in the motherboard or cpu has gone bad?  I suppose the only thing left to do is to start swapping out ram modules


----------



## Lorec (Apr 1, 2019)

NovaProspekt said:


> I suppose the only thing left to do is to start swapping out ram modules


pretty much. boot off one stick at a time, would be nice if You had some other spare old ddr3 to try that as well.
all 4 sticks dying at the same time would be unlikely though.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Have a read of this previous thread on the same issue.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/solved-55-error-asrock-z77-extreme-4.170736/

I've had two of these Motherboards and one of them only worked with 2 Dimm slots populated, the other worked when all 4 were filled.


----------



## NovaProspekt (Apr 1, 2019)

This motherboard and 4 sticks of ram have been working together for 7 years up until now, seems odd that it would suddenly stop. I’ll start trying to boot with one stick at a time tomorrow


----------



## Bones (Apr 1, 2019)

One thing that might help is a simple removal and reseat of the CPU. Sometimes you'll get code 55 from problems within the CPU socket and just by simply removing the chip and then setting it right back in could fix it.
No guarantee for how long it would last if it works but I've done it before with my Z77 OCF and it did the trick.

Be sure to look at the pads on the CPU while you have it out, any burnt-looking spots spells trouble and that could have happened - Woudn't be the first time I've seen it. Big thing is make sure the pads on the CPU for the socket pins are OK and clean too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2019)

NovaProspekt said:


> This motherboard and 4 sticks of ram have been working together for 7 years up until now, seems odd that it would suddenly stop. I’ll start trying to boot with one stick at a time tomorrow



Welcome to world of electronics. Some boards are doa, some last 2 seconds, others may last 120 years etc.



Bones said:


> One thing that might help is a simple removal and reseat of the CPU. Sometimes you'll get code 55 from problems within the CPU socket and just by simply removing the chip and then setting it right back in could fix it.
> No guarantee for how long it would last if it works but I've done it before with my Z77 OCF and it did the trick.
> 
> Be sure to look at rhe pads on the CPU while you have it out, any burnt-looking spots spells trouble and that could have happened - Woudn't be the first time I've seen it. Big thing is make sure the pads on the CPU for the socket pins are OK and clean too.



Definitely this.

Maybe totally unhook the psu, shut it down and shoot the socket with QD Contact cleaner by CRC, do the same on ram slots, also inspec the ram edge pins for crap.


----------



## Candor (Apr 1, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Welcome to world of electronics. Some boards are doa, some last 2 seconds, others may last 120 years etc.


This.

I've had something similar happen on my previous motherboard. Sudden death of a memory controller chip on a X99 mb.

The joys of random electronic death.


----------



## NovaProspekt (Apr 1, 2019)

Alright, I guess I’ll buy a tube of thermal paste and take a look at the underside of the CPU and the socket.  If that looks ok I’ll start testing individual RAM modules, although this platform is so outdated I don’t want to spend money on parts that wouldn’t carry forward to a motherboard upgrade.  I was hoping this system would last long enough for me to be able to upgrade to a 3rd gen Ryzen based platform, maybe I will have to settle for 2nd gen.

Update:  I believe I have identified a bad RAM module as the culprit.  PC boots with 2 or 3 modules, but gives me code 55 whenever this 4th module is installed in any slot.  So now the question is, will I see a performance decrease from running an odd number of RAM modules to have 12 gigs?  The manual for this motherboard says it can only operate in dual channel mode with 2 or 4 slots populated, but CPU-Z is reporting dual channel with 3 sticks installed.


----------

